# Speed Channel HD?



## emathis (Mar 19, 2003)

So, HDNET is replaying last weekends Nextel All-Star Challenge, which was originally broadcast on the Speed Channel. The race is of course in HD, but I notice the Speed Channel graphics are also in HD. So the question is, does the Speed Channel broadcast in HD or is this just a one off deal?


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

I think i read d* has agreement to start broadcasting speed hd starting in september, don't know about e*


----------



## marcuscthomas (May 4, 2006)

Wu-Infinite said:


> I think i read d* has agreement to start broadcasting speed hd starting in september, don't know about e*


This would be wonderful.


----------



## Jim5506 (Jun 7, 2004)

I notice that also. It is obviously shot in HD for HDNET.

Perhaps SPEED HD is not too far off. WILD SPECULATION!!

Who owns SPEED anyway?


----------



## kkozma (Mar 1, 2007)

FOX


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

Wu-Infinite said:


> I think i read d* has agreement to start broadcasting speed hd starting in september, don't know about e*


That would be spectacular! I would love to see F1 in HD!!!


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

The speed channel is owned by FOX. One would think that FOX already has the HD equipment at the tracks it would make it real easy for speed to be in HD for all of it's NASCAR coverage. I do not know if it because they are using HD and reducing it to SD but speed is one of the worst SD channels to watch.

Ken


----------



## RLMesq (Mar 9, 2003)

To heck with cars; I watch Speed for motorcycle road racing. The feeds of MotoGP (the two-wheeled equivalent of F1) and World Superbike come from outside providers, so I'm not sure whether an HD feed is available. Last year, one of the US networks (may have been ABC) rebroadcast the US Grand Prix a week later and it looked like hell.

I believe Speed shoots all their own stuff for the AMA road racing.


----------



## ssmith10pn (Jul 6, 2005)

kdwebsol said:


> The speed channel is owned by FOX. One would think that FOX already has the HD equipment at the tracks it would make it real easy for speed to be in HD for all of it's NASCAR coverage. I do not know if it because they are using HD and reducing it to SD but speed is one of the worst SD channels to watch.
> 
> Ken


I agree.
I think Speed at the track is FOX HD cameras down converted. Looks horrible.


----------



## Wu-Infinite (Mar 24, 2007)

you know I meant d* as in direct tv not dish network that's e* for echostar. I have dish and I would love to see the channel be in hd, but it looks like right now the only agreement is with direct tv.


----------



## bavaria72 (Jun 10, 2004)

blackwhole said:


> That would be spectacular! I would love to see F1 in HD!!!


Problem is the only possible races you would get in HD would be Canada and the US GPs. Since rest of the world is behind on the HD revolution. I don't see old Bernie ponying up for HD cameras when only a few folks in the US and Canada can enjoy it. It will be very interesting to see if Canada and the US GPs will be broadcasted in HD (The next 4 races will be broadcasted on FOX.)


----------



## blackwhole (Apr 12, 2007)

bavaria72 said:


> It will be very interesting to see if Canada and the US GPs will be broadcasted in HD (The next 4 races will be broadcasted on FOX.)


I doubt it. I bet it won't be a Fox Sports event, it will be 'Speed on Fox' like the first hour of 24 hours of Daytona was. Although, maybe the announcers will actually be on-site? We'll see...


----------



## lukin4u (Apr 13, 2007)

bavaria72 said:


> Problem is the only possible races you would get in HD would be Canada and the US GPs. Since rest of the world is behind on the HD revolution. I don't see old Bernie ponying up for HD cameras when only a few folks in the US and Canada can enjoy it. It will be very interesting to see if Canada and the US GPs will be broadcasted in HD (The next 4 races will be broadcasted on FOX.)


the guide says the canada race will be in HD

i will be truely dissappointed if speedHD will be exclusively D*

since i have e*

but those sre the reports so far

speed on SD is the worst picture of all SD programming including cnn


----------



## slowmo (Sep 22, 2006)

lukin4u said:


> the guide says the canada race will be in HD


What guide are you referring to? That is the first comment that I've heard indicating HD.


----------



## JohnH (Apr 22, 2002)

For the most part, SPEED is using the FOX HD Backhaul for NASCAR.

It will be interesting to see what happens with TNT doing the Backhauls starting this week.


----------



## gintzj (Jan 4, 2007)

emathis said:


> So, HDNET is replaying last weekends Nextel All-Star Challenge, which was originally broadcast on the Speed Channel. The race is of course in HD, but I notice the Speed Channel graphics are also in HD. So the question is, does the Speed Channel broadcast in HD or is this just a one off deal?


where do you live I am at 87114


----------



## kdwebsol (Jan 29, 2006)

I heard on NASCAR radio a little while back that every network uses the same camera crew. They were talking about how bad NBC broadcast was last year, Matt Yocum said the the crew and cameras are the same company. It is just that FOX has better producers.

Then again, Matt Yocum works for Fox. 

Said to see the races move to TNT. They seem to have more commercials then FOX. But then again I will finally be watching an HD channel on E*.

Ken


----------

